# Looking for suggestions on my printing business name. HELP!



## Agfracing (Nov 21, 2011)

Hello, i started a small sign shop out of my garage a few months ago. Recently we added screen printing to our services and that has been going great. We just hit a snag with our business, when we filed the paper work to become an LLC it recently came back that the name we were going for is already registered. The name was vinyl designs. Now we want a name that covers everything we do, is semi creative and isnt to long. Here are my three ideas.


Vinyl Ink (vinyl inc. play on words)
Jamestown Vinyl Designs
Faulkner signs and apparel (faulkner is my last name, also we are very very close to the city of Falconer, pronounced the same)

Any suggestions or opinions would be awesome!


----------



## RoadRages (Jan 15, 2012)

Print it on a Faulkn sign! (or Falcon)

Got something to say Faulkn say it!


----------

